# Getting serious about a yak



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Well now that I dont have a station wagon anymore and have a truck to transport a yak, Im thinking about making a purchase here soon.

Im wondering what you guys would recommend.

Im trying to stay around the $500-$600 range.

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Id=3052267&cp=2367438.2367826.2672651.2674153

http://www.dickssportinggoods.com/p...Id=3902129&cp=2367438.2367826.2672651.2674153

http://www.basspro.com/webapp/wcs/s...213830_999039512_225000000_225015000_225-15-3

Now all the reviews actually look good but I have seen another thread on here where you guys say to stay away from the Ascend.

Im just looking to find a decent yak at a price I can afford to get out on the water and expand my fishing  

Thanks in advance!


----------



## atblis (Jul 20, 2003)

Be patient and pick up a used kayak. Sometimes the deal is in the accesories that come with it. I paid $775 for my Tarpon 160i with rudder, and wheeled dolly thingy. It was in nice shape too.


----------



## SPECKS (May 14, 2007)

Check with Appomatox River Company in Newport News... I just looked online and it may not be updated but it will give you an idea whats out there.
Heritage Redfish 12... $589
Heritage Redfish 14... $649
Ocean Kayak Trident 11... $649

I would not touch the Ascend kayaks and have never been impressed with the Future Beach and Perception stuff. Go check them out and find a real deal instead of kicking yourself later.


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

I agree with Atblis keep your eye out for a good used one. I was looking at some of the same ones you mentioned and was actually getting ready to head to BP and buy one when I looked on Craigslist one more time. Picked up a 12' Mainstream sit on/with paddle for $160. Yeah it's used and yeah it's a few years old, but i really don't think the fish will care.

I had never been in a Kayak until the next day and wasn't sure if I would like it, but now i love it and I saved a few hundred that I can apply towards accessories.  If in a year or so I decide to upgrade most of the accessories should switch over and I can most likely sell this one for close to what I have in it.

Appomattox sells demo yaks on ebay or you can check Austin Canoes & Kayaks they also sell demos and used yaks. If my memory serves me right this guy will ship a kayak to your door for $49 or to a business address fo like $19. Didn't find this site till after I bought mine, he seems to have some good prices on accessories.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks guys. I forgot about sAppomatox River Company speck. That Heritage Redfish 14 looks pretty damn nice. Think I'll take a trip up there next weekend if they still have it.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Jason ,
you can paddle mine anytime you'd like and I have a couple of buddies that wont mind you trying out thiers and have an extra one to fish off of one day .
A good mix of yaks to try from like mine OK Big Game , Ride 135's , Tarpon 120 just give me a call some time and I'll arrange for the next time we head out.



jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

That sounds perfect Jerry. Just let me know next time you go. Im thinking about buying here in about 2-3 weeks. Im def. going to hit up Appomatox River here next weekend I think.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Let me know and I'll meet up with ya over there.

jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

I do have a question for you guys though. Im a light guy 150 pounds (on a day I havent pooped yet) would a Redfish 10 be too small for me? I may head up that way today and sit in it and see.

http://www.heritagekayaks.com/redfish10.htm

I did borrow Matt's (skunkape) yak last year and it just felt very long for me. Made me feel kinda small and intimidated.


----------



## VBpierkingmac (Feb 18, 2009)

I have the redfish 12 and I like it good all round kayak. Id say go 12 or 14 I wouldnt have the 10'er my 12' is small enough wish I hadda got the 14 for bigger water fishing but the 12 is great for bass fishing and the inlets and what not.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

I agree with VB if or thinking of the red fish I'd go with a 12 or 14 also , you'd be surprised how easier it will cut the water and stability. Mine's 13"4' and I'm learninng to stand in mine for sight casting but I like the Ride 135 better for standing the deck is clearier.


jerry


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Opps forgot go with the angler series style


jerry


----------



## Pier Fisher (Apr 24, 2009)

I was lucky to pick up my ok prowler trident 11 angler edition for 649.99 with 10% off coming out to 584.99ish at basspro. Perfect size in my opinion since in rather a small guy. 13footer may track a little better from what many say but for the price I couldn't complain. rudder kit will be next, so keep your eye out for deals going on there.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Well now that I dont have a station wagon anymore and have a truck to transport a yak, Im thinking about making a purchase here soon.
> 
> Im wondering what you guys would recommend.
> 
> ...


Jason,

These three are not built for someone over 150 lb IMO. And the 150lb person needs to be athletic for re-entry. Buy a good quality bigger used kayak for less. Don't be misled by the max weight capacity of stated by the manufacturers. The weight capacities of those two kayaks will be 250-270lb if I rate (base on other brands). Sure you can fish on any kayaks. But if you can not perform re-entry because of your kayak is too small for you, your fishing will be very limited. 

Some of us are having a self-rescue practice on May 15 at Willoughby boat Ramp. This a great opportunity for someone who wants to buy a kayak. If you are coming to the practice, I will bring the second kayak on the practice day. If you make the re-entry on the second kayak you have a lot of choices.

As of now there are 4-5 good kayaks on the practice day. Try re-entry on these kayaks. It will change your mind. 

Joe


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Thanks Joe! I think I will head out there. Wont have one of my own but I sure can learn alot just by being there


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

jasonr said:


> Thanks Joe! I think I will head out there. Wont have one of my own but I sure can learn alot just by being there


Jason, 
Upon your confirmation, I will bring the second kayak. Hopefully, after re-entering few kayaks, you understand that a stable kayak while sitting on is not necessarily a stable kayak while re-entry. If you want fish after the practice, bring a rod and a tackle bag along with VA saltwater fishing license.
Though, since I don't live there, I do not know what species are available there on May 15th. Jerry (O Shin Rin) may help us. 


Joe


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Sounds great Joe. 

Man I love this place. So many helpful people willing to go the extra mile.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Jason,
> Upon your confirmation, I will bring the second kayak. Hopefully, after re-entering few kayaks, you understand that a stable kayak while sitting on is not necessarily a stable kayak while re-entry. If you want fish after the practice, bring a rod and a tackle bag along with VA saltwater fishing license.
> Though, since I don't live there, I do not know what species are available there on May 15th. Jerry (O Shin Rin) may help us.
> 
> ...


Joe I'm thinking of bring my Dive gear as an added safety when practice loaded.

jerry


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

So Ive been scouting CL trying to keep my eye open for a good deal and found this.

http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/1724620521.html

I honestly dont care bout that small one but I am wondering if the Aqua Lung is worth a damn.


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

jasonr said:


> So Ive been scouting CL trying to keep my eye open for a good deal and found this.
> 
> http://norfolk.craigslist.org/boa/1724620521.html
> 
> I honestly dont care bout that small one but I am wondering if the Aqua Lung is worth a damn.


Jason,
If you can make re-entry to a 12.5' Caster (which I will bring to the Self Rescue Practice and was the 2nd one on your first post) I will sell it to you at $200. . I am serious. It come with nothing but a hull and a used seat. I used it for over 60 trips it has 600 miles onthe water for past 2 years.

Joe


----------



## Ford Recovery (Dec 18, 2005)

if anyone has a cheap yak please let me know. im looking for one just to paddle baits out and maybe do some bass fishing off of.


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Jason,
> If you can make re-entry to a 12.5' Caster (which I will bring to the Self Rescue Practice and was the 2nd one on your first post) I will sell it to you at $200. . I am serious. It come with nothing but a hull and a used seat. I used it for over 60 trips it has 600 miles onthe water for past 2 years.
> 
> Joe


Sounds great Joe!


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

ComeOnFish said:


> Jason,
> If you can make re-entry to a 12.5' Caster (which I will bring to the Self Rescue Practice and was the 2nd one on your first post) I will sell it to you at $200. . I am serious. It come with nothing but a hull and a used seat. I used it for over 60 trips it has 600 miles onthe water for past 2 years.
> 
> Joe


thats a good deal Jason


----------



## wannabeangler (Feb 7, 2009)

I can give you 1 piece of advice- when buying your first yak, try not to spend a lot of money. You will get more knowledgable about what you really want after your first boat. I paddle a Ride 135 and love it, but my first was a boat I bought from DSG. Sin Rin and I are big guys, tipping the scales over the 240 mark, so just take your time and buy what/when you are comfortable. No need to rush.


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> I can give you 1 piece of advice- when buying your first yak, try not to spend a lot of money. You will get more knowledgable about what you really want after your first boat. I paddle a Ride 135 and love it, but my first was a boat I bought from DSG. Sin Rin and I are big guys, tipping the scales over the 240 mark, so just take your time and buy what/when you are comfortable. No need to rush.


 hhhhmmmm Do I Know You 
thought you where goin paddlin jason


jerry

sh-t wish I was 240


----------



## O Shin Rin (Aug 31, 2009)

Hey JasonR did you get my PM bro

jerry


----------



## ComeOnFish (Apr 8, 2009)

wannabeangler said:


> I can give you 1 piece of advice- when buying your first yak, try not to spend a lot of money. You will get more knowledgable about what you really want after your first boat. I paddle a Ride 135 and love it, but my first was a boat I bought from DSG. Sin Rin and I are big guys, tipping the scales over the 240 mark, so just take your time and buy what/when you are comfortable. No need to rush.


Agreed. Patient is everything.

If I add, 
Why not make the first kayak the last kayak? I've been recommending the following rules – I am very safety-minded:

1. Water-test is must. (Wait until the water is warm)
2. Water-test must include re-entry to the kayak.
3. Save money. Buy a used kayak that including seat and paddle at once. Buying a used with everything will save you more money on a better kayak.

If you made re-entry to the kayak, the followings mean insignificant:

If water test is absolutely not available. 
1. Bigger is better. Longer is better (personally I prefer longer kayaks if the weight capacity is the same)
2. Size of kayak in general in terms of Max weight capacity of the referable brands kayaks. These formulas almost eliminate capsizing. The formulas were made by me by observing the self-rescue practices in the past :


in Protected water:
Max weight capacity > 2.2 * person's weight​
in Open water 
Max weight capacity > 2.5 * person's weight​
*Note about the max weight capacity:
1. Max weight capacity - Some manufacturers over-rate the max weight capacity while some referable manufacturers under-rate than average 
2. We also add 10-20lb (tackles, batteries, foods) toward the stern or bow (off center) on the kayak.

Anyone plans to buy a kayak and lives near Norfolk area, you are welcome to the self-rescue practice on May 15th. You can try at least 3 different kayaks during the practice. 

Joe


----------



## jasonr (Mar 23, 2009)

Got your pm Jerry


----------



## cducer (May 7, 2010)

*on water test*

Mothers day.... sunday Survival Products is having their annual on water demo day at Schumacher Park in Salisbury,Md. I realize it is a hike for you guys in Va. but they have several different manufacturers to choose from, pond is warm water, relatively shallow so its safe, and usually some pretty good deals. Check them out at www.survivalproducts.com


----------

